# Searching for a Stellplatz?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

This might be of interest if you are visiting Germany this year...

The 2 big German motorhome magazines Promobil and Reisemobil International both have comprehensive free searchable Stellplatze databanks...

>Promobil< - Click on the Blue circular motorhome logo to divide the map into clickable grids - or use the search criteria box on the right. Then search the map in the normal way.

>Reisemobil International< - First look out for and click on the large red  'Stellplatz'  text under the 'Tags' option on the right hand side to reset the map to show Stellplatz only - Then search the map in the usual way.

Pete


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for that, the Promobil one seems particularly 'friendly'.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi peejay.

This should come in useful sometime for us. Thanks.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks peejay

Those look really useful links and very user friendly even with very limited German language skills


----------



## kazzzy (Apr 9, 2006)

A great help, we are going back to Germany in August and this will assist with our planing. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Traveller_HA5_3DOM (May 9, 2005)

OK if you are On Line but when on the road why not try Autoroute with the pushpin downloads for stelplaz, france passion and Aires. You can be assured if there are a group of stelplaz in an area it is worth a visit. The pushpin sets give a page ref to the books where pictures and fuller description exist.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Traveller_HA5_3DOM said:


> OK if you are On Line but when on the road why not try Autoroute with the pushpin downloads for stelplaz, france passion and Aires. You can be assured if there are a group of stelplaz in an area it is worth a visit. The pushpin sets give a page ref to the books where pictures and fuller description exist.


Yep, there are plenty of options out there but not everyone wants to pay out for a laptop, autoroute, bordatlas etc.

The links should come in handy as free online planning tools before you go.

I don't think you'll find anything more comprehensive for stellplatze on the net but I'll happily be proven wrong....

Pete


----------

